# Any brand loyalty for jeans?



## Rotosphere

Not a true luxury item, to be sure, but what the hell. 

For the longest time I wore only Levi's 501 button-flies. But the quality went downhill. The crotch seams began letting go after only a short period of wear, so I cast about for a better replacement. Settled on Eddie Bauer jeans and haven't looked back. The fit and look of these jeans is every bit as good as the Levi's, but they are much more durable, and at about the same price.


----------



## King_Neptune

Sure, switched from Levis to Wrangler maybe 15 years ago when the quality (weight) of the product had declined. That now seems to be happening with the particular line of Wranglers I currently buy though. This I just discovered last week, so I will be choosing another go-to jean. I'll probably look at Wrangler's top line, Carhartt, Eddie Bauer, and a few others before I choose.


----------



## johnmichael

Brooks Brothers 1818 (when they are on sale). Cut nicely and made in the USA!


----------



## oztech

Had the best luck with 13mwz Wranglers.


----------



## City74

I wear mainly Lucky Brand but also have few pair of Buffalo, Gap and J Crew


----------



## Rotosphere

oztech said:


> Had the best luck with 13mwz Wranglers.


The national jeans of Texas.


----------



## tommyboy31

I've only been getting Lucky jeans for a few years now. They fit me perfectly, are nice soft denin, and I can get them at a hell of a deal most of the time.


----------



## yankeexpress

Used to be Lee

Now LL Bean, Wrangler and Carhartt


----------



## VanAdian

Levi’s, Lucky Brand, 7 For All Mankind, Hudson.


----------



## thrills

No brand loyalty, but I only buy mid-high end denim now. Department store, mass produced jeans quickly fade into the background once you try something nicer (sound familiar?).

I have 3 pairs of selvedge jeans in rotation right now - 

Tellason - US company which used Cone Mills denim until they shut down. Great jeans 100% us made (not that I am), and at a great price (~$200).

Naked and Famous - good Canadian company doing interesting things with japanese denim. These were Raw and it took a serious effort to break them in, but they have great fades now.

Imogene and Willie - was in Nashville recently and happened to catch a sale at their boutique. Great jeans, would definitely buy again.

Assuming I can keep my weight somewhat steady these should last me a good 3 years.


----------



## briang583

My brand loyalty in clothing is far higher than in watches. I wear literally one model of underwear, undershirt, socks, jeans, and 2 models of button up shirts which I even have in stock in my storage space. This makes my choice of clothing easy, saves time and I am no longer pissed that things don't fit right or are poor quality.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TimepiecePlug

7 for all mankind and true religion


----------



## arogle1stus

Rotorsphere:
I expect I'm waaay older'n you. My fave is Wranglers. Back before you were born, Levis sold @ $4.75. Lees and Wranglers, a $ less.
In Texas no range cowboy wears anything but Wranglers. I tended cattle wearing Wranglers. And not those bell bottoms either!!!
Show me a rodeo participant that wears any brand but Wrangler. Levis are for Drug Store Cowboys and City Dudes.

The reason Levi quality decreased is because Levi Mgmnt moved Levis from Waco Tx to Puerto Rico. Jus saying!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## slcbbrown

arogle1stus said:


> Rotorsphere:
> I expect I'm waaay older'n you. My fave is Wranglers. Back before you were born, Levis sold @ $4.75. Lees and Wranglers, a $ less.
> In Texas no range cowboy wears anything but Wranglers. I tended cattle wearing Wranglers. And not those bell bottoms either!!!
> Show me a rodeo participant that wears any brand but Wrangler. Levis are for Drug Store Cowboys and City Dudes.
> 
> The reason Levi quality decreased is because Levi Mgmnt moved Levis from Waco Tx to Puerto Rico. Jus saying!
> 
> I moved to west (by God) Texas in 1966 and went to 4 years of high school out there. My summer job was day hand/cowboy on a local ranch. I was terrible on a horse, while everyone else had been a junior rodeo guy, it seemed. Someone once remarked that I rode like a sack of potatoes tied to the saddle.


----------



## TheWalrus

thrills said:


> No brand loyalty, but I only buy mid-high end denim now. Department store, mass produced jeans quickly fade into the background once you try something nicer (sound familiar?).
> 
> I have 3 pairs of selvedge jeans in rotation right now -
> 
> Tellason - US company which used Cone Mills denim until they shut down. Great jeans 100% us made (not that I am), and at a great price (~$200).
> 
> Naked and Famous - good Canadian company doing interesting things with japanese denim. These were Raw and it took a serious effort to break them in, but they have great fades now.
> 
> Imogene and Willie - was in Nashville recently and happened to catch a sale at their boutique. Great jeans, would definitely buy again.
> 
> Assuming I can keep my weight somewhat steady these should last me a good 3 years.


I've found precisely the opposite, honestly. I've purchased a couple mid to high end products, and I've had zero luck with them. They wear out quickly, never fit quite right, and generally don't last more than a year. And it wasn't just the denim that wore about - pockets usually developed holes quickly too. Maybe I'm just too hard on my jeans (but isn't that what they're for?)

My best pairs have almost always been Levis. Fit well, and last for years.


----------



## amg786

Used to swear by Levi’s, but not sold on their QC and wash from the last 5-10 years.
I tend to find wrangler raw indigo denim really well made. Furthermore Japanese brands like Edwin make a premium quality denim 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward10

I used to love my True religion jeans, but things have changed. 
Rag and Bone, and Nudie jeans are the way to go 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinylgreek

slcbbrown said:


> arogle1stus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rotorsphere:
> I expect I'm waaay older'n you. My fave is Wranglers. Back before you were born, Levis sold @ $4.75. Lees and Wranglers, a $ less.
> In Texas no range cowboy wears anything but Wranglers. I tended cattle wearing Wranglers. And not those bell bottoms either!!!
> Show me a rodeo participant that wears any brand but Wrangler. Levis are for Drug Store Cowboys and City Dudes.
> 
> The reason Levi quality decreased is because Levi Mgmnt moved Levis from Waco Tx to Puerto Rico. Jus saying!
> 
> I moved to west (by God) Texas in 1966 and went to 4 years of high school out there. My summer job was day hand/cowboy on a local ranch. I was terrible on a horse, while everyone else had been a junior rodeo guy, it seemed. Someone once remarked that I rode like a sack of potatoes tied to the saddle.
> 
> 
> 
> As a City Dude I have worn Levis 501s since high school in the '70s since they fit my build well. I will be moving to Georgetown TX this coming summer so I may have to switch to Wranglers - although I refuse to actually wrangle anything larger than a bulldog.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rotosphere

thrills said:


> No brand loyalty, but I only buy mid-high end denim now. Department store, mass produced jeans quickly fade into the background once you try something nicer (sound familiar?).
> 
> I have 3 pairs of selvedge jeans in rotation right now -
> 
> Tellason - US company which used Cone Mills denim until they shut down. Great jeans 100% us made (not that I am), and at a great price (~$200).
> 
> Naked and Famous - good Canadian company doing interesting things with japanese denim. These were Raw and it took a serious effort to break them in, but they have great fades now.
> 
> Imogene and Willie - was in Nashville recently and happened to catch a sale at their boutique. Great jeans, would definitely buy again.
> 
> Assuming I can keep my weight somewhat steady these should last me a good 3 years.


My Eddie Bauers typically last three years and maybe even a bit longer.


----------



## Rotosphere

arogle1stus said:


> Rotorsphere:
> I expect I'm waaay older'n you. My fave is Wranglers. Back before you were born, Levis sold @ $4.75. Lees and Wranglers, a $ less.
> In Texas no range cowboy wears anything but Wranglers. I tended cattle wearing Wranglers. And not those bell bottoms either!!!
> Show me a rodeo participant that wears any brand but Wrangler. Levis are for Drug Store Cowboys and City Dudes.
> 
> The reason Levi quality decreased is because Levi Mgmnt moved Levis from Waco Tx to Puerto Rico. Jus saying!
> 
> X Traindriver Art


Country boys from my part of Texas iron their Wranglers so there's a crease straight down the middle of the front of the legs.


----------



## Buellrider

I have worn Bravestar selvedge jeans for the last 5 years, though I have others. They use a lot of Cone Mills denim (shut down now) and are handmade in LA with great customer service. Reasonably priced as well.


----------



## slcbbrown

vinylgreek said:


> slcbbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a City Dude I have worn Levis 501s since high school in the '70s since they fit my build well. I will be moving to Georgetown TX this coming summer so I may have to switch to Wranglers - although I refuse to actually wrangle anything larger than a bulldog.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy with Levi's and Wranglers, but wear only the boot-cut Wranglers with cowboy boots. For non-boot wear, its mostly Levi's. I used to wear 501's or 505's, but 514's are a better fit.
Click to expand...


----------



## arogle1stus

My experience with every brand I've bought is: Wash them inside out.
Wrangler Blue Bell jeans was located in N C for a zillion years but has
their mill in Mexico. Their jeans are woven with every 4th thread being
a white thread, 3 blue threads for every white thread. Washing is jeans
worst nitemare. Increases the occasion for fading.

X Traindriver Art.

PS I'm registered on this forum using a temp password. Registry monitors
shun every password I submit. I have over 1,800 "Likes". I'm done with WUS.
I think they are over cautious regarding pw selections. Adios!


----------



## Greenlightning

slcbbrown said:


> arogle1stus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rotorsphere:
> I expect I'm waaay older'n you. My fave is Wranglers. Back before you were born, Levis sold @ $4.75. Lees and Wranglers, a $ less.
> In Texas no range cowboy wears anything but Wranglers. I tended cattle wearing Wranglers. And not those bell bottoms either!!!
> Show me a rodeo participant that wears any brand but Wrangler. Levis are for Drug Store Cowboys and City Dudes.
> 
> The reason Levi quality decreased is because Levi Mgmnt moved Levis from Waco Tx to Puerto Rico. Jus saying!
> 
> I moved to west (by God) Texas in 1966 and went to 4 years of high school out there. My summer job was day hand/cowboy on a local ranch. I was terrible on a horse, while everyone else had been a junior rodeo guy, it seemed. Someone once remarked that I rode like a sack of potatoes tied to the saddle.
> 
> 
> 
> This is true. Where did you live in West Texas? I grew up in the Amarillo area. Was not a legit cowboy, so I wear Citizens for Humanity. They are great, but I mostly wear them because one of my clients sells them and want to stay loyal
Click to expand...


----------



## slcbbrown

Greenlightning said:


> slcbbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is true. Where did you live in West Texas? I grew up in the Amarillo area. Was not a legit cowboy, so I wear Citizens for Humanity. They are great, but I mostly wear them because one of my clients sells them and want to stay loyal
> 
> 
> 
> Monahans-- the sand dunes place.
Click to expand...


----------



## vkalia

Adriano Goldschmidt and Seven For All Mankind.

Super comfy - I couldn't be arsed with trying to break in selvege - these are like wear pajamas right from day 1. And their slim fits look great on me. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotosphere

slcbbrown said:


> Greenlightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monahans-- the sand dunes place.
> 
> 
> 
> Mind the cranes!
Click to expand...


----------



## Tommywine0

The last 5 yrs I've worn a lot of Prana jeans, they have a just a bit of spandex in them so they're very comfy when you're running around or traveling.

Also- I have to second Tellason. A couple of years ago, a younger guy I hang out with was complaining about the fit of his "super expensive" jeans and what a crock the raw denim craze was. He couldn't get comfy in them and was pi$$ed he spent so much on them. I recognized the brand Tellason from some articles and told him I'd trade him some wine for the jeans if they fit. The first couple of months were sketchy while they were breaking in, but now I really like them. It doesn't hurt that my wife likes them, too. I just bought another pair 2 months ago, not because the first pair wore out, just trying one of their different cuts.


----------



## Tommywine0

oops.


----------



## fastfras

501's. Since jr HS (now mid sixties). Love 'em, will not change - ever!


----------



## heb

HELLO....Sergio Valente of course.


----------



## City74

vkalia said:


> Adriano Goldschmidt and Seven For All Mankind.
> 
> Super comfy - I couldn't be arsed with trying to break in selvege - these are like wear pajamas right from day 1. And their slim fits look great on me.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


I have been tempted several times to pick up a pair of AG jeans. I need to just got ahead and get a pair


----------



## lawtaxi

No. Are you kidding?


----------



## Rotosphere

heb said:


> HELLO....Sergio Valente of course.


----------



## diegohwang

try dsquared2 skater jeans or balmain jeans.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpatton4re

I wore Levi 501’s for years, but they just don’t fit right anymore.... and NO I’m not fat!! I just can’t bring myself to spend over $100 for jeans.... sorry, that’s just a ridiculous rip off. I’ve had good luck with Guess Pascals. They come in different colors and fit me well.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## seedubs1

Guess have been good jeans for me. I'm built like a European (tall, skinny, and athletic). Durability has been good as well. I've gotten 5 years out of my current pair and they're still going strong.


----------



## exoticwatches

Diesel Jogg Jeans, 7FAM, Jacob Cohen , DSquared2 and at a lower range TommyH & Calvin Klein jeans


----------



## copperjohn

Wranglers.

They sponsor pro rodeo.

I also used to strictly wear the 13MWZ, two inches too long and heavy starched. My lifestyle is a little different now, and I found they have several nice looking and comfortable styles.

In fact, I'm wearing some right now.


----------



## Rotosphere

A fine looking martini. What gin are you using?


----------



## copperjohn

Rotosphere said:


> A fine looking martini. What gin are you using?


Waterloo No.9 Gin. It's one my wife found. Works great.


----------



## Pallet Spoon

Silver. They make designery jeans affordably for big fellas like me.


----------



## tmnc

I have a pair of Gustin raw denim jeans that I'm still breaking in. I really like them.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotosphere

copperjohn said:


> Waterloo No.9 Gin. It's one my wife found. Works great.


If you happen across it, I cannot recommend Gin Mare highly enough. It's a Spanish gin featuring thyme, rosemary and olives as botanicals. A different type of gin to be sure, and much the better for that fact.


----------



## mkim520

RRL / Levis Vintage Clothing / APC!


----------



## Watchguy08

Banana republic jeans are really comfortable


----------



## ccl127

Wranglers!


----------



## RMS911

Banana Republic! Fit well and are high quality for the price! All my jeans are from BR. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon

Uniqlo for me for the last few years. Reasonably priced, slim fit, soft and comfy!


----------



## amngwlvs

I've been wearing Levi's 510's and 511's almost exclusively for years and will typically pick them up at Winners or Marshall's for about $30 a pair (CAD). This past September I went to the local Levi's outlet store and switched to 512's and paid roughly $60 a pair.

I bought 3 pairs, a light wash, dark wash, and black. The light wash seems to have significantly more stretch and are longer, the dark wash fit the best, and the black seem to fit both smaller and shorter than the other pairs. Unfortunately within 6 months the dark wash have given up the ghost and I've ripped the crotch out of them 3 times (I sewed them the first two but they are beyond repair now). I get that $60 isn't a ton for jeans but 6 months? That seems a bit premature to me. Between inconsistent sizing and premature wear I think I'm ready to look into something new...

Anyone know how Naked and Famous' fits would compare to a Levi's 511 or 512?


----------



## nomking77

LV is always good for me.


----------



## Synequano

Personally I like nudie for something slimmer fit,for something a bit loose I like (older) true religion

I have a pair of FDMTL and they’re nice too,but quite pricey...


----------



## steven37

7 For All Mankind fits the best for me


----------



## arogle1stus

Roto:
Back n tha day I wore 501's even tho they were a $ a pr more'n Wranglers and Lees in Ft Worth.
Typical drill was to buy 501's and jump into a bath tub, get out and wear em til they dried on us.
501's would "shrink to fit". Actually they'd typically shrink an inch in length and 1/2 " in waist. 

I never seen or heard of Designer Jeans til I was grown. My bros wouldn't have bought em any
way. No body wore any hats other than Resistol. Touch another guy hat??? Want a fat lip?

X Traindriver Art


----------



## arogle1stus

Roto:
A RR mgmnt big shot (hat n tie guy) visited our track work site and we adjurned to a Mingus Tx bucket o blood bar.
Cedar hacker guy entered bar and hear the kahuna yacking at us. One ole Redneck Cedar Hacker took out his Boker
knife and cut Mr Bigs tie in half just below his adams apple. End of his lecture.


X Traindriver Art


----------



## thetony007

Raw Japanese Denim baby.
Momotaro 
Evisu

can't ....... go wrong with these


----------



## Banzai

no brand loyalty but some were worn more than others


----------



## imaCoolRobot

I typically wear a lot of Diesel.
My luxury branded ones are Jeanshop.
I'm also fond of my Scotch&Soda jeans.
I'm not fond of Levis or Bauer.
Oh I also like my Naked and Famous. I had a pair of Evisu but it was baggy in the arse.


----------



## smurfdon

I love LV jeans, They are made with grand style.


----------



## ElliotH11

Lucky Jeans aren’t bad, that’s typically what I wear out if the bottoms are being cuffed with some nice leather shoes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhchr2

I’ve tried a lot of brands and personally prefer Hudson. They just fit me better than other brands I’ve tried. Every time I’m at Nordstrom rack, I’ll check the clearance section to see if I can find a pair sub $100.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vibroverb

For me - 7Fam. They just fit right - they are expensive but they look great and always fit right


----------



## Renaissance Reddy

7 For All Mankind. They look great but feel as comfortable as pajamas, in the best possible way.


----------



## besdude

Mavi, Hudson, Hugo Boss .... used to like Diesel, but I don't like their new Larkee wash


----------



## Tsujigiri

I like Momotaro for their quality from a functional standpoint; they have a lot of details that are likely to increase their longevity. For style, I'm a fan of Balmain's cut and design.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Vibroverb said:


> For me - 7Fam. They just fit right - they are expensive but they look great and always fit right


in the world of jeans, 7FAM is hardly expensive *LOL*


----------



## copperjohn

imaCoolRobot said:


> in the world of jeans, 7FAM is hardly expensive *LOL*


Over $200 USD for jeans? That does seem expensive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tsujigiri

Pricing is kind of hard to nail down for a lot of fashion brands since the industry runs on the high low model. Smaller distribution brands like Momotaro and Gustin won't really have sales, but others can get discounted up to 70-80% off when sales season hits.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

copperjohn said:


> Over $200 USD for jeans? That does seem expensive.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Check out APO jeans. 
$200 is about mid range. 
Naked and Famous, Nudie, APC, and Jean Shop sit around there. 
Iron Heart, Samurai, Sugar Cane are about double that.


----------



## Vibroverb

imaCoolRobot said:


> in the world of jeans, 7FAM is hardly expensive *LOL*


Wow! Baller. I'm impressed.



imaCoolRobot said:


> Check out APO jeans.
> $200 is about mid range.
> Naked and Famous, Nudie, APC, and Jean Shop sit around there.
> Iron Heart, Samurai, Sugar Cane are about double that.


Expensive is relative. I reckon 99.9% of all jeans bought around the world are cheaper than those brands you mention. Good luck to you if you buy those, around 200 is all I'll pay for jeans.


----------



## Tsujigiri

That is an odd quirk to jeans; they have their roots as a utilitarian item but are now a high fashion item as well. Pricing seems to be all over the place. Dior Homme, Fear of God, and Fabric Brand & Co run around double the price of Iron Heart/Samurai. Balmain is double even that. But you can get a selvedge raw denim pair of jeans with all the hallmarks of long lasting quality for under $200 before you take sales into account. With those high fashion brands you pay for specialized treatments and cuts that take a lot of time and money to develop and are amortized over relatively small production runs. Do they have a favorable cost to benefit ratio? Not really, you're paying more for wearable art. Whether that's worth it or not is an individual question. If not, you can usually find cheaper approximations of a trend setting style within a season or two as the concept trickles down.


----------



## Vibroverb

Tsujigiri said:


> That is an odd quirk to jeans; they have their roots as a utilitarian item but are now a high fashion item as well. Pricing seems to be all over the place. {snip.. . Whether that's worth it or not is an individual question. If not, you can usually find cheaper approximations of a trend setting style within a season or two as the concept trickles down.


I used to be into hi-fi about 25 years ago. Linn, Pink Triangle, Naim, Quad etc etc. It got to the point where The Law of Diminishing Returns set in and I was more concerned with hearing the difference between cables than actually listening to music. When I go to a bar I'm interested in the people I'm chatting to, not whether they realise my jeans are Iron Heart, Samurai, or Sugar Cane. Same with my watch, it's not a topic for conversation when I'm working or in company.


----------



## TheWalrus

Tsujigiri said:


> That is an odd quirk to jeans; they have their roots as a utilitarian item but are now a high fashion item as well. Pricing seems to be all over the place. Dior Homme, Fear of God, and Fabric Brand & Co run around double the price of Iron Heart/Samurai. Balmain is double even that. But you can get a selvedge raw denim pair of jeans with all the hallmarks of long lasting quality for under $200 before you take sales into account. With those high fashion brands you pay for specialized treatments and cuts that take a lot of time and money to develop and are amortized over relatively small production runs. Do they have a favorable cost to benefit ratio? Not really, you're paying more for wearable art. Whether that's worth it or not is an individual question. If not, you can usually find cheaper approximations of a trend setting style within a season or two as the concept trickles down.


So... pretty much like mechanical wrist watches.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Hahaha exactly


----------



## Blazersbill

Use to be the carhartt but now I just stick to my wranglers for good


----------



## vkalia

Vibroverb said:


> I used to be into hi-fi about 25 years ago. Linn, Pink Triangle, Naim, Quad etc etc. It got to the point where The Law of Diminishing Returns set in and I was more concerned with hearing the difference between cables than actually listening to music. When I go to a bar I'm interested in the people I'm chatting to, not whether they realise my jeans are Iron Heart, Samurai, or Sugar Cane. Same with my watch, it's not a topic for conversation when I'm working or in company.


I'm that way with my jeans too - but i do find AG and 7F jeans to be among the comfiest jeans I have owned. I can wear a flattering slim fit and still be comfy. That's worth $200 to me (although I generally tend to buy my clothes on sale - refuse to pay full retail for branded clothes unless it is something truly unique).


----------



## Vibroverb

vkalia said:


> I'm that way with my jeans too - but i do find AG and 7F jeans to be among the comfiest jeans I have owned. I can wear a flattering slim fit and still be comfy. That's worth $200 to me (although I generally tend to buy my clothes on sale - refuse to pay full retail for branded clothes unless it is something truly unique).


my post was a jibe at another poster who suggested 200+ was 'cheap' for jeans.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Vibroverb said:


> my post was a jibe at another poster who suggested 200+ was 'cheap' for jeans.


Wait, didn't you quote me? I'm not the one who said that.


----------



## Vibroverb

Tsujigiri said:


> Wait, didn't you quote me? I'm not the one who said that.


no bro. post 66 - some guy in Vancouver


----------



## hobefabu

My preference are Levis', and Dockers, I like the Dockers with pleats (yes I am old school) and Levis' straight leg cut and I do prefer them pressed and starched.


----------



## missalaire

7 For All Mankind
Diesel
Rag & Bone

They fit me well and are high quality. Unfortunately, I have to get them hemmed each time because even their shortest inseams are too long for me (5'2" female).


----------



## Atom_99

I like bonobos athletic fits. I am short with big butt so very hard to find good fits.


----------



## flydiver

I enjoy g star despite the bad reputation they get. However I can get them for really cheap around here.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoRun31

There is alot of love for worldjeanshop.com I am looking at buying a pair


----------



## LowIQ

Levis 501since decades...and still...

plus

Pike Brothers since a few years....well, close to 10 years..

https://pikebrothers-shop.com/ItemV...lGroup=&itemSpecialView=&number=P0101-17-0005

https://pikebrothers-shop.com/ItemV...001012&number=P0101-11-0002&request_locale=en

https://pikebrothers-shop.com/ItemV...0000101&menuGrp=00001012&number=P0101-12-0001


----------



## slimCONFUCIUS

I have been wearing 7s, which are supposedly high quality however my recent experience suggests you're paying for the brand and not the quality.


----------



## Buddy Shagmore

https://dearborndenim.us/collections/men
I've been happy with Dearborn Denim lately.


----------



## GulfCoastWatch

AG jeans are more comfortable than most sweat pants


----------



## jpoehler

Love my Mavi jeans! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R_rated

Raleigh Denim or Tellison.


----------



## nicholascanada

Due to my weight loss, and need for spandex type waist belt LOL, have a closet full of Paige Lennox Transcend jeans..most comfortable I have ever owned..prob due to the fabric makeup.


----------



## ucmoto

Rogue Territory.


----------



## nicholascanada

7 Mankind also seem not bad.


----------



## nicholascanada

I find anything with Elastane in it quite comfy now.


----------



## aabikrman

Carhartt’s and still wearing Levi 505’s too. For yard work or messing around in the garage turning wrenches, it’s Costco brand since they’re so inexpensive but relatively durable. 

I have a strong preference for natural fibers. I’ve got some Lucky’s and other brands (gifts) that are a blend of the stretchy materials and denim but they’re not nearly as comfortable as the traditional cotton jeans I prefer because they don’t breath as well.


----------



## Javyy

I don't have a loyal brand but i would suggest the Levi's they are absolutely fantastic jeans ever since i started wearing them i have had no cause to complain, I'm surprised it's not getting mentioned as i would have imagined.


----------



## Tom V.

I prefer Wrangler as well. Fit me well and I like the larger fly

Tom V.


----------



## Tortora

Levi's and Chevignon 

Inviato dal mio LM-V350 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Sinanamus

When I lived in Turkey, I loved Mavi Jeans. Now that I am back in the US, I like Paige and Levi's. I would love to get a higher end pair of selvedge denim jeans but I don't know which brands are good or where to start researching that.


----------



## bsubtown

I tend to buy the same brand of jeans until they change how they fit me and then switch to a new brand. Currently I am really digging my Prana jeans. Just a bit of stretch in all of the right places to allow me to become action dad when needed.


----------



## mskhour

Currently trying to buy some naked and famous Jeans every 6 months

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matei Radulescu

G Star. I wear very casual clothes, usually t shirts and hoodies, and I like the 3D fit of G star jeans. I also dislike skinny fit jeans (as in the elastic ones glued to your legs) so that’s it.



instagr.am/lifeofmiquel


----------



## neilziesing

I really like the Levi’s 511 jeans from the now discontinued Commuter line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kittysafe

Big fan of Haggar stretch pants, Fidelity and Mavi jeans.


----------



## morsegist

Have tried others such Wranglers, which fit great, but I just keep coming back to Levi's 501's, or variations thereon. There are some nice variations that are very high priced ($300ish), but can be had on Ebay for much, much less. Look into it.


----------



## fyioska

Nudie Jean's. Have 3 pairs and wear them in rotation, none have ever been washed to get decent patina.

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## thetony007

momotaro
evisu
samurai jeans

yup, japanese denim all the way -


----------



## watchoz

Have tried many brands over the years and found Mavi jeans to be the best. Super comfy and perfect fit. Also can't go wrong with Levi's 511.


----------



## kaiL0r

I buy a lot of nudie. They last me at leadt 2 years and repairs are free. Trade ins get a 20% discount


----------



## pfern10

It's Levis for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Javyy said:


> I don't have a loyal brand but i would suggest the Levi's they are absolutely fantastic jeans ever since i started wearing them i have had no cause to complain, I'm surprised it's not getting mentioned as i would have imagined.


Levi's is sorta lower end when it comes to jeans.


----------



## morsegist

Levi 501’s and variants all the way! I’ve tried others such as wrangler pro rodeos and Rag and Bone. None have the fit and feel of 501’s....


----------



## Synequano

I like Nudie and FDMTL from Japan

On the same note,I had a chance to visit Kojima,the Japanese denim mecca when I was in Japan last week

















I didn't buy any denim as I live in the tropics and nowadays I wear soft shell hiking pants more than a pair of denim,I bought several denim and linen tops though..


----------



## -e-

Armani Jeans. I’ve tried a ton of jeans, nothing beats AJ’s IMHO


----------



## Mvale87

Amiri (mx2 in particular) and basically any slim fit dsquared2 jean.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron521

I generally buy Wrangler jeans at Target...they seem well made and reasonably priced. I have both standard and "carpenter" styles. I also have found Dickies work pants to be well made and comfortable, although I don't have any of their actual jeans.


----------



## Tekkamaki

I buy all my trousers from Old Navy. They last 2/3 as long as other brands at 1/4 the cost.. plus they have a few different fit options.....


----------



## Rearmount

I used to be all into Earnest Sewn when Scott Morrison was running the company. Made in USA from Italian denim, what wasn't to like? Once he left, the company kinda folded and I moved on to Nudies.


----------



## nudie

Levi's, nudie and gstar jeans for me.. comfortable and affordable 

Sent from my CPH1877 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike13lol

Wrangler and levi. No skinny Jean's lol


----------



## fronzie

Levi’s made with White Oak Cone Denim. They stopped making it a while ago so now I have to get my wife to find “vintage” jeans for me. That’s something I never thought I would say. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

For last 10 years I bought Diesel denims and they are great fit indeed. Recently I tried Versace denim and its feel is amazing. The softness and sheen of cloth is very nostalgic in some sense as it used to be with Levi's in 60s and 70s.


----------



## -dustin

Unbranded and Gap selvedge. The latter being a new discovery for me. Big fan, however.


----------



## Atom_99

I’ve been wearing Bonobos for a while. Their athletic fits suit me better than other brands I have tried out. Luckily more brands have athletic options.


----------



## heavyweather

I tried Gustin for a few years before realizing that none of their cuts fit me. I guess I'm just too gonadularly gifted? My favorite pair of jeans currently I found with the tags still on at a thrift store from Noah. They're a great company, come to find out after doing a bit of research, everyone in their supply chain is paid a living wage, materials are ethically sourced, etc etc. The brand new cost of a pair compared to what I paid is obviously a 10x difference, but hey... just goes to show, it pays to thrift.


----------



## skriefal

The only Gustin fit that has a tolerable rise is their Straight fit. And it's _actually_ a straight fit with no taper whatsoever below the knee - no thanks.

I quite like Levi's Made & Crafted's "Tack" Slim fit. But like most good things it has been discontinued.


----------



## ADAMSWATCHCOLLECTION

Levi !!! lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoyceLjung

This thread pretty much sums up Levi's impact on the market. It would be interesting to see a poll to get a clearer understanding of the current competition between the brands.


----------



## skriefal

ADAMSWATCHCOLLECTION said:


> Levi !!! lol


Fit and overall construction quality are very different things. Also the Made & Crafted line isn't your typical discount store Levis. These are a step up in quality. And at ~$170, about three steps up in price.  A pair of Pure Blue Japans or Shockoes would still be better quality at a simliar price of course.


----------



## ADAMSWATCHCOLLECTION

skriefal said:


> Fit and overall construction quality are very different things. Also the Made & Crafted line isn't your typical discount store Levis. These are a step up in quality. And at ~$170, about three steps up in price.  A pair of Pure Blue Japans or Shockoes would still be better quality at a simliar price of course.


Will keep in mind  never mind paying more for better quality

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olikatz

fastfras said:


> 501's. Since jr HS (now mid sixties). Love 'em, will not change - ever!


This.


----------



## cowboyjack

Wrangler 13MWZ. Because there ain’t anything else.


----------



## stipebst

Pepe jeans


----------



## AutomaticTime

I have big legs from weightlifting. Been really happy with Ralph Lauren. They are comfy and look great for $60-$80


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeanpe

ZARA has been my favorite. They fit perfectly and great quality.


----------



## onehandedwatchman

Lucky brand Jeans


----------



## King0424

Daniel Cremieux. Fits me the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry M.

Duluth ball room flex jeans. I’m a blue collar worker. They gotta be tough jeans


----------



## razz339

I keep it local and just stick with Levi's


----------



## KRMMRK

Been wearing Levi's 501 since grade school and now in my 60s. 

They always fit right, take a beating and don't do not look like bling jeans.


----------



## mg512

Rag and Bone Fit 2's till I die.


----------



## Ginseng108

None whatsoever.
.


----------



## c3p0

I just bought my first 501 Levi's since the 80's. I'm even doing the tight double roll cuff again. I'm trying to bring it back. B-)


----------



## neilziesing

GAP straight leg fit and the now discontinued Levis Commuter series.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5

Levis


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JD10

Ginseng108 said:


> None whatsoever.
> .
> View attachment 15182141


I agree here. I have 20 pair from 15 diff brands it seems.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 356746

Mustang


----------



## Herb53

I hate to post this, but in my old age, I really appreciate the choice in fit that I get from LL Bean.


----------



## Pun

Versace jeans. They choose their cloth well...


----------



## Roningrad

Mainly Levi’s 501s. But I do have one off purchases of other brands (Armani, Gap, Buffalo, lucky brand, etc) that captured my fancy as well.


----------



## Sterling.GmbH

Diesel, Diesel, Diesel. Fits me great and I love their fabric. I've probably had over 100 pair.


----------



## Pun

Sterling.GmbH said:


> Diesel, Diesel, Diesel. Fits me great and I love their fabric. I've probably had over 100 pair.


I still have more than 25 perhaps. Their quality is not the same as it was few years' back IMO


----------



## Sterling.GmbH

Pun said:


> I still have more than 25 perhaps. Their quality is not the same as it was few years' back IMO


Agreed. Their sizing is also all over the place these days. I used to just order my size in any cut I wanted and they fit... and now their sizing in the same cut varies. I just had to return 3 pairs I bought because they didn't fit me at all, and I bought those same 3 pairs in that size 4 months ago and they are perfect (and still fit, I didn't get COVID fat).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brianinCA

I like the heft and feel of nicely broken in raw denim. DSTLD is a good source for affordable raw denim. 


https://www.dstld.com/


----------



## azs.77

Wranglers and levis 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel CH

Levis all the way! Whilst my Levis jeans haven't lasted quite as long, I do have a Levis belt that has lasted me for 25 years and is still almost as good as the day I purchased it!


----------



## Pongster

Levi’s, AG, True Religion, Joe’s, PdH


----------



## CMSgt Bo

fronzie said:


> Levi's made with White Oak Cone Denim. They stopped making it a while ago so now I have to get my wife to find "vintage" jeans for me. That's something I never thought I would say.


This^

I've worn 501's all my life and bought up a dozen pair of Cone Mills White Oak Selvedge 501's when I heard the last mill in Greensboro was shutting down after 112 years of constant operation. I also have some Raleigh Denim and Norman Russell's Hammer Straight Raw.


----------



## eddieo396

I always buy LL bean jeans they seem to fit me well..and they are long lasting ..


----------



## LAWatchGuy20

I have a bunch of different pair from diff brands. Really haven’t found the one still 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artus

Always used to buy fire trap but they changed the sizing and quality went badly down hill now I just buy what ever


----------



## bluevolt

I love Jcrew jeans in their 770 fit and made out of dark Japanese denim. Recently, I picked up several pairs at their close-out sales for $12 each. I then pay $10 to get the hem length altered.


----------



## Mediocre

Wrangler Advanced Fit relaxed fit

Yeah, they're cheap. I only get 12-18 months out of them, but....they're cheap 

I've tried many brands, but these I find most comfortable. I'll just replace them as needed


----------



## Cart3rlfc

Not bothered, mainly care about the fit, so they must be tried on before buying i feel.

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## CSG

I gave up wearing jeans a long time ago (prefer khakis) but Levis never fit me but Wranglers did. Still have a couple pairs but just don't like wearing jeans. I started wearing them when I moved to Idaho but went back to khakis within a couple years. That's what I grew up wearing and am more comfortable wearing. Considering the changes in clothing manufacturing, I no longer have any brand loyalties.


----------



## Dirty Red

Levi 505 regular fit
Levi 550 relaxed fit 

The darker color of blue seems to last the longest. They are about the same quality as years past. 

These are both smaller at the cuff and can not get under your shoe or boot.


----------



## dan360

Prison Blues
Wrangler 13MWZ
Duluth Trading


----------



## The Professional

Tellason on the higher end, and Gustin on the low end. Selvedge denim is so affordable now there's no reason not to wear it.


----------



## neilziesing

GAP Selvedge and Levis 511 Commuters. Levis discontinued the commuter line of jeans but you can still find them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WAhusky

John Elliott Cast 2's


----------



## ekeyte

I still buy Levi's 511s after all these years, but I've also really enjoyed Paige jeans lately. Paige is for sure my favorite.

Girlfriend is a big AG Jeans fan. The quality is excellent, but I haven't found a men's fit yet that works for me.


----------



## mediasapiens

It was D'amage in 1990s until they went bankrupt (I still wear them and they held up well). Currently I buy 7 for all Mankind (best fit for my body) or overdyed jeans from Nudie (superb quality, fit and weight). I like straight jeans on a narrower (not slim) cut. Unfortunately American Jeans are mostly badly made and badly cut. I would love to wear good quality Levi's but such thing is rare as white rhino.


----------



## Orive 8

aabikrman said:


> it's Costco brand since they're so inexpensive but relatively durable


For the past 20-25 years or so, I've only bought jeans from Costco or Sam's, like stated above - inexpensive and relatively durable. I am usually wearing 5.11 pants though.


----------



## daveolson5

Levi’s only and has been that way for years. I like Levi’s so much that when it went public I bought some shares.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Besbro

Naked and Famous fan here. Love me some selvedge denim!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Besbro

These Batman's are pretty sweet as well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ekeyte

Besbro said:


> These Batman's are pretty sweet as well!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty sweet? They're amazing.


----------



## black_coffee

American Eagle stretchy jeans. Have been wearing them for years and i'll never be able to go back to regular jean material


----------



## soufiane

Armani jeans J21 does it for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

